# Pregunta Sobre Atenuador de Parlante



## adri_ariel_05 (May 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, resulta que hace un tiempo arme un audioritmico , y en la entrada utilice el circuito adjunto, el problema es el potenciometro, porque la entrada va conectada a la salida de un parlante y la potencia supera la del pote y se quema. Encontre por ahi tirado un atenuador para volumen en musica funcional que tiene 8 ohms y aguanta hasta 20W asi que me andaria perfecto, la pregunta es, puedo reenplazar el pote por este atenuador teniendo en cuenta que el parlante es de 8 ohms, cuando el pote esta en la posicion de menos resistencia, es como si no existiera, y al maximo tendria 4 ohms en el parlante, estoy en lo correcto? Gracias.


----------



## elperros (May 18, 2011)

Hola, mira si entendí bien y donde dice entrada va conectado en paralelo al parlante y donde dice salida a tu audio rítmico. Suponiendo que la bobina del primario ofrezca 8ohm de impudencia al estar al mínimo ese pote el amplificador soportaría una carga de 4ohm. Verifica que sea capaz de hacerlo. 

Mejor que eso es aislar el circuito con un amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de tensión. Y listo te olvidas del tema. 

Mira este:
http://simple-circuit.blogspot.com/2009/07/simple-voltage-follower-circuit.html

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 18, 2011)

coincido con elperros... te estas complicando la vida con eso...


----------



## Troglodita (May 18, 2011)

Supongo que lo quieres para graduar la música ambiental en varias habitaciones, porque si es sólo para el salón de tu casa lo lógico es regular el volumen desde el potenciómetro del equipo de sonido.
Si tu caso es el primero, lo que se hace es conectar a la salida del amplificador un transformador para elevar la impedancia, se suele llamar transformador de salida de linea de 100 voltios. De ahí salen dos cables haciendo un recorrido por todas las habitaciones. En cada habitación se conecta al primario de un pequeño transformador en paralelo que te vuelve a dejar la impedancia a 8 ohmios. Este transformador es como el anterior pero más pequeño. En el secundario de este pequeño transformador va un potenciómetro bobinado de 47 ohmios y el altavoz va conectado entre un extremo y el cursor. Estos transformadores los venden ya hechos para esta aplicación y los tamaños dependen de la potencia del amplificador y de los altavoces.


----------

